# Solved: WinAmp Crashes



## mad_caper (Aug 22, 2004)

So, out of no where, WinAmp has ceased to work. Every time I open it up I get a message saying there was an error and it had to shut down.

The even viewer gave me the following message

Faulting application winamp.exe, version 5.0.0.3, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.1217, fault address 0x00007d85.

I searched google a bit and saw that ntdll.dll commonly caused problems in explorer, but saw no link to winamp.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you done a clean uninstall/reinstall?
It's always the first option to try
I was reading in the Winamp forums that a lot of people do encounter a problem with the ntdll.dll file.
It might be caused by some 3rd-party plugin/skin


----------



## mad_caper (Aug 22, 2004)

Is it normal, though, for the problems to come out of nowhere? I haven't added any plug-ins or skins for quite some time now but this error just started to occur.

BTW: Unistall/Install worked. Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's more normal than we'd like to admit.  Simple changes in the registry and/or the common DLL's can cause applications to suddenly behave in a different manner, including not working at all.


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

I just got a update for my display driver and now i get that message. I can use WMP but not winamp 

Error Signature:
AppName: winamp.exe AppVer: 5.0.0.5 ModName: ntdll.dll
ModVer: 5.1.2600.1106 Offset: 0000178d


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Did you try the uninstall/reinstall too, peril0us?

BTW glad it worked, mad_caper  :up:


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

That worked lol. Weird, the first time i didnt fully uninstall it.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

:up:


----------



## DarkFang (Jun 25, 2008)

i have a simmilar problem. i believe it came up when i reverted from onboard to my Audigy 2 sound card.(not entirely sure tho) when i start winamp i see the program before windows tells me this program has encountered and error and has to be shut down. allso im running windows XP 64bit edition dont know if that makes a difference as it used to work. and a reinstall doesnt help the problem can anyone help, oh and i realise this is a verry old thread sorry about that


----------

